# Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi OneBadBadger,

I use the Fluval F&P 2.0 on two of my tanks, I also did a comparison of the Fluval against two other popular models that you can find here. I think you will be OK, the reason I say that is the Fluval F&P 2.0 LEDs have 120 degree lenses so they 'throw' light out in sort of a funnel shape in all directions including toward the sides. The back and front corners may be a little dark but even those locations should be good for medium/low light plants such as java fern, cryptocorynes, or bucephalandra species. You should have good light in the center areas. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## OneBadBadger (Jun 26, 2016)

Exactly what I was wondering with its wide spectrum. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G935R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Supa Mint (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a similiar situation with my 29 gallon tank, using the Fresh and Plant 2.0 - the light is 24" wide, for a 30" wide tank. At first I didn't notice the deficiency, but now I really miss the lighting not extending to the edges of the tank. Once the plants started growing up, there became shadows on the sides; and the plants on the sides grow at an angle towards the middle of the tank. It all seemed like small things at first, but now I'm kind of annoyed by it. If your tank is 48" wide (and you didn't already own the light), I would highly recommend the wider light. Sorry.

Also, as far as starting out lighting, the F&P 2.0 is a very bright light (I think). I started out a full bright, and had significant problems with algae. I currently run the light at about half brightness, as I try to get the algae under control (CO2 and fertilizers are part of the equation that I'm working on also). At half brightness my plants generally grow very well.

-Erick


----------



## primal623 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'd be interested to see what balance you strike with your tank, as I'm running a very similar setup with very similar problems. This is my first high tech tank (had a pretty nice low tech 12G before), so I'm running into all the beginner issues. I had my F&P2.0 at max brightness without a serious fert regiment (dosing PPS now) and nearly melted everything. I finally stemmed the tide of destruction, but not before some serious algae had set in. Dimmed to about half-power and seeing how things turn out.


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

OneBadBadger- GBR!!


----------



## OneBadBadger (Jun 26, 2016)

Gbr!

Bump: Well, this will be a low tech setup. But I will let you know how it goes, just ordered the plants today. 18 plants in a 55. Should be a jungle.


----------

